# [Working] Sprint HTC One With OMH SIM !



## st_7 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am able to get my Sprint HTC One to accept my RUIM(CDMA-SIM) of one of CDMA network provider in my country, by making Sprint HTC One to read from RUIM only. Calls, Text & Data is working. The only issue is that it is continuously staying in 'Digital Roaming' or 'Roaming', *although I've not been charged any roaming charges by my (RUIM)network provider, all the calls, text are being charged normally with absolutely no roaming charges. * And another interesting thing is that if I stop roaming by going into Settings-->Mobile Data-->Roaming & selecting 'Home Only', the phone completely stops receiving signal. I don't know why it still needs that Roaming part to be active even though it is not truly in roaming & I was only charged as per normal rates by my (RUIM) Networ provider & again absolutely no roaming charges. And there is no issue with GSM but with CDMA mode you get that 'Digital Roaming'. I hope some one experienced shed some light on this & suggest a solution for this only issue, which although doesn't stop me(us) using RUIM based CDMA Network in my(our) country(ies).

Please take a look at the attached screenshots which prove that data is also working.


----------



## ilikepu (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi what's happening is that your phone prl is still locked to sprint so in a nutshell what you want to do is use cdma workshop and flash your carrier prl. That will fix your phone roaming issue


----------

